# Baboons with a Bow



## c5ken (Jul 15, 2004)

Limcroma has a ton...


----------



## bowtech2006 (Apr 1, 2006)

My guess, any outfit in South Africa. 

When I was there I shot 12 and wasn't even hunting them. 

I'm heading back to S Africa in July and this, time I'll have a permit to bring one, back as a mount.


----------



## MeArrow (Oct 5, 2014)

bowtech2006 said:


> My guess, any outfit in South Africa.
> 
> When I was there I shot 12 and wasn't even hunting them.
> 
> I'm heading back to S Africa in July and this, time I'll have a permit to bring one, back as a mount.


Yeah, I was thinking so too. Just wanted a little online feedback to reinforce what I'd been thinking.
Thanks! 12, dang that sounds like so much fun. And plans to mount one. That, for some reason, really appeals to me.


----------



## bowtech2006 (Apr 1, 2006)

MeArrow said:


> Yeah, I was thinking so too. Just wanted a little online feedback to reinforce what I'd been thinking.
> Thanks! 12, dang that sounds like so much fun. And plans to mount one. That, for some reason, really appeals to me.


Nope can't get any mounted unless you get the permits prior to going which I'm having them get the paperwork and permits for me. That's why they cost money to shoot due to all the paperwork and permits they were like yotes to us here shoot on sight.


----------



## MeArrow (Oct 5, 2014)

bowtech2006 said:


> Nope can't get any mounted unless you get the permits prior to going which I'm having them get the paperwork and permits for me. That's why they cost money to shoot due to all the paperwork and permits they were like yotes to us here shoot on sight.


Yes. Of course I'd get the permits. That's how I roll


----------



## bowtech2006 (Apr 1, 2006)

MeArrow said:


> Yes. Of course I'd get the permits. That's how I roll


You can shoot them all you want without permits but to get them home or mounts need them per 2012 rules when I was there could of changed since then but outfit said they will get them for me before July this year.


----------



## MeArrow (Oct 5, 2014)

Ok. I'm picking up what you're laying down. [emoji106]

Sent from my moto g power using Tapatalk


----------

